# heat-mat under substrate?



## crestiefan (Nov 5, 2009)

:welcome:Hi 
I would like to own a crestie and need to heat the tank in winter, and I was just wandering....... can you put heat mats under substrate?
Thanks.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Check the instructions
Most heat mats state only a few millimeters of substrate.
If the substrate is an insulator then you are wasting your time and leckie.
Stephen.


----------



## geckojon (Jan 1, 2009)

With cresties its a good idea to have a thick substrate to help keep humidity up so a heat mat under the substrate would probably just be a waste of electricity. What i do is put the heat mat on the side of the tank in the top corner on the outside. Assuming you are using a glass tank that is. hope that helps.


----------



## crestiefan (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks:notworthy:


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah you will most likely be using an exo terra for the cresty so best sticking it at the back


----------

